# Slovak: bowl



## monalisa!

This word can be very tricky:
take a soup *bowl,* it is usually translated with: misa, miska
but misa is a soup *plate*, and _misa na polievku_ is a tureen:
https://www.google.it/search?q="bow...16,d.bGE&fp=fdd4a07668dc25ce&biw=1241&bih=593
and miska can be almost anything:
https://www.google.it/search?q="bow...ak-jtf.sk%2Fproducts%2Fprodukt-134%2F;200;200

Is there a specific word or we must explain " guľatá hĺboká miska bez ucha a príkrivky na polievku"?
the same applies to tea/ milk/ coffee* bowl,*

And  what is the* bowl *of a spoon?


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> take a soup *bowl,* it is usually translated with: misa, miska; *soup / tea/ milk/ coffee** bowl = miska **na polievku* (used)* / **čaj *(not used - we are not the French)* / mlieko *(used)* / **kávu *(not used - the same reason as in the "tea" example)
> 
> but misa is a soup *plate *, and _misa na polievku_ is a tureen: a *soup plate* = hlboký tanier (na polievku); a *dinner plate* = plytký tanier; a *soup tureen* = misa na polievku
> 
> Is there a specific word or we must explain " guľatá h*l*boká miska na polievku bez ucha a príkrivky pokrievky na polievku"? You can explain it like that if you write an *artistic description*.
> 
> And  what is the* bowl *of a spoon? "naberacia časť lyžice"


----------



## monalisa!

Hi morior,
a soup bowl is not a tanier, but a bowl:
https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&...16,d.ZGU&fp=fdd4a07668dc25ce&biw=1241&bih=593

What I meant is that a bowl in English looks always like that, 



> You can explain it like that if you write an *artistic description*.



I think my description was only awkward  , but can you think of a less "artistic" translation?


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> Hi morior,
> a soup *bowl* *is not* a *tanier*, but a bowl:


And where did you read that I typed that a "bowl" means "tanier" in Slovak? 


> soup *[...]** bowl = miska *na polievku
> a soup* plate* = hlboký *tanier* (na polievku)





monalisa! said:


> What I meant is that a bowl in English looks always like that,


The same goes for "miska". 


monalisa! said:


> I think my description was only awkward  , but can you think of a less "artistic" translation?


No, your description was fine except the mistakes I corrected. I was just answering your question, i.e. *there is* *a* specific *word* for it so we don`t need to describe it. 

*monalisa!*:_ "Podaj mi prosím Ťa tamtú misku."_ ("Pass me that bowl, please.")
*morior_invictus*: _"Misku? Akú misku?"_ ("Bowl? What bowl?")
*monalisa!*: _"Tamtú guľatú hĺbokú vec [t.j. misku] bez ucha a pokrievky, ktorá sa používa na polievku."_ ("That deep round thing without handles and lid used to serve soup.")
*morior_invictus*: _"Jaj, jasné. Nech sa páči."_ ("Oh, yes, of course. Here you go.")


----------



## monalisa!

That's what I found for miska na polievku!
https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&gs_rn=8&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=-y6L2XB5m2XPxD89tjKK9A&pq=%22ve%C4%BEk%C3%A9+v%C3%A1pno+%22&cp=5&gs_id=1a&xhr=t&q=bowl+traduzione&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&biw=1241&bih=560&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=NvleUc-fKrKQ7AbArYC4DQ#um=1&hl=it&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=%22+miska+na+polievku%22&oq=%22+miska+na+polievku%22&gs_l=img.12...69924.80080.0.82060.21.21.0.0.0.0.152.2564.0j21.21.0...0.0...1c.1.8.img.8XNUwkqTwus&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=fdd4a07668dc25ce&biw=1241&bih=593&imgrc=6V4iiOfH5wPKEM%3A%3BycMUJM8fTIVffM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcdn.dekoria.pl%252Fimage%252Fdjpg%252F4315%252F4315.1%252F0%252F0%252FTer-Steege-miska-na-polievku-030-l-Hortenzia.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.dekoria.sk%252Foffer%252Fproduct%252F4315%252F%252F0%252F0%252FTer-Steege-miska-na-polievku-030-l-Hortenzia%3B647%3B425
http://www.e-shop.sk/sk/misy/1046233407-newwave-premium-platinum-polievkova-miska-s-podnosom.html
https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&...a-na-polievku-0-27-l-s-podsalkou.html;470;440


----------



## morior_invictus

cuenco  (_Spain Spanish_ word for *bowl*) Source: ikea.com/es;
tazón  (_Mexican Spanish_ word for *bowl*) Source: vencort.mx; 
scodella (_Italian_ word for *bowl*) Source: google.it
miska (na polievku / cereálie apod.) (_Slovak_ word for* bowl*) Source: moderne-doplnky.sk
miska (na polievku / cereálie apod.) (_Slovak_ word for *bowl*) Source : borglass.sk
miska (na polievku / cereálie apod.) (_Slovak_ word for *bowl*) Source : gastrozone.sk

Whatever the bowl shape, it is still called "_miska_" in Slovak.


----------



## monalisa!

morior_invictus said:


> *Whatever* the bowl shape, it is still called "_miska_" in Slovak.



That's what I'm trying to say, morior,in English it is not, the same as in Spanish and Italian.
*scodella *is always a bowl, if you add an _ucho_ you get
https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&...ic_it%2Fflow-bowl-with-handles.html;1024;1024

can you see my point?, sometimes we say the same thing and yet cannot communicate


----------



## morior_invictus

That thing on your image looks like some modern type of sacrificial vessel.  Some designers should quit their jobs as soon as possible or quit taking their crazy meds when designing. What is the purpose of the bowl displayed on your image? Watering flowers?
You`ve mentioned above that if we add a handle to "scodella" we will get "scodella con manico". Doesn`t it just mean a "bowl with handles"? Then, the name of that container is still a "bowl" that has handles added to it. Or am I wrong?  Is that container called "*scodella con manico*"? We also may call it "miska s rúčkou" but it`s still just a "miska".

Just a side note, we wouldn`t call that kind of handle a "_ucho_". We would call it "_rúčka_". "Ucho" refers to a handle that is attached on both sides and looks like a human ear.


----------



## monalisa!

morior_invictus said:


> Then, the name of that container is still a "bowl" that has handles added to it. Or am I wrong?  Is that container called "*scodella con manico*"? .


What I am trying to get across is that bowl is a scodella but not a miska as miska can be anything
bowl and scodella is just a
* guľatá hlboká miska  bez ucha, ru*č*ky a pokrievky, * či nie?


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> ... či nie?





monalisa! said:


> What I am trying to get across is that bowl is a scodella but not a miska as miska can be anything
> bowl and scodella is just a
> * guľatá hlboká miska  bez ucha, ru*č*ky a pokrievky, * či nie?


I can`t see what is hard to understand here. The same way a *bowl* is used in English, the same way a "*miska*" is used in Slovak, i.e. "_a hemispherical vessel, wider than it is deep, used for holding food or fluids._" *Miska* in Slovakia usually has no handles (but this is not a must) and no cover / lid (I`d say that this is a must) and may have various shapes. If you want to describe it, you may say that "miska" is... "hlboká guľatá nádoba*** bez ucha / rúčky a pokrievky". 

*** we can`t use "miska" here, because we are describing it, so "miska is miska" would sound pretty strange, však?


----------



## monalisa!

I think I found a shorter translation, good for: milk/ tea/ coffee/ sugar/ soup etc. .. bowl: *pologuľatá miska ...*[na mlieko..../polievku], _čo vy na to?_


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> I think I found a shorter translation *description*, good for: milk/ tea/ coffee/ sugar/ soup etc. .. bowl: *pologuľatá miska * [na mlieko..../polievku], _čo vy na to?_


It`s still a description of a bowl shape, monalisa. It would be a translation of a "half-rounded bowl". 

a bowl = miska
a half-rounded / rounded / angled etc. ... *bowl* = pologuľatá / guľatá / hranatá atď. ... *miska

*It`s an adjective + a noun, and a *bowl* (miska) is a noun, capisce?


----------



## monalisa!

I'm sorry, morior, this is my last attempt to get it across: it is not a description and it is not a description of a *shape*, morior.

Miska is a* hyperonym *https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&...miska-tmavo-cervena-14cm%2Fd-70504%2F;600;433 of bowl, and if you want to translate* precisely* bowl, you must qualify it, pologuilata is the qualfier, vsak?

I hope I made myself clear, this time


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> Miska is a* hyperonym *of bowl, and if you want to translate* precisely* bowl, you must qualify it, pologu*ľ*at*á* is the qualfier, vsak?


Yes, the adjective "_pologuľatá_" is used to limit / qualify / specify the noun "_bowl_". 
If you assume that *the* *set of "miska" includes "bowl", inter alia*, then it will be a wrong assumption. "Miska" is just a bowl. It is *not* a general term for bowls and other vessels. ¿Me explico? 
So it`s not a hyperonym, like, for instance, a *plant* is. *Nádoba* is a hyperonym that includes *miska*, *among other things*.

How would you translate the following sentences to Slovak?:
_"I ate soup from melamine *bowls*, so I`m afraid of getting kidney stones."
"I bought a white porcelain *bowl *in China."
"What a nice *bowl* you got!"_

I hope that you`ll understand it after this. Bowl means "misa" / "miska" (small bowl) and other similar things according to the context (like it is in English).


----------



## monalisa!

The qualifier you chose do* not *refer to shape, morior, a porcelain miska is a porcelain bowl  but a miska can be* any* shape!

*Miska* is  vessel that can be square or spheric with handle etc,* bowl* is a vessel that can be only spheric and no handle etc.
So it is a hyperonym as to the shape, to get to bowl we must use a qualifier of the *shape* that fits the purpose.

If you do not see it, I give up, I do not want to polemize, you are so king and obliging!!


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> The qualifier you chose do* not *refer to shape, morior...


My examples were not about the qualifiers but about the usage of a bowl in those sentences and how would you translate it.


monalisa! said:


> ...but a miska can be* any* shape!


The same applies for a bowl, monalisa, so...


monalisa! said:


> *...bowl* is a vessel that can be *only spheric*


.... Who told you that?
It`s the same as if you said that "stôl" is a hyperonym as to the shape and to reach the meaning of a "table" (that surely can be only square ) we must use a qualifier of the shape that fits the purpose.
So, I`m sorry, I don`t see it.  I`m admitting this weakness of mine.  I hope you will get my point someday.


----------



## bibax

A bowl is a *round* hollow vessel used for holding and mixing liquids and food.

However, *miska* is also mostly round (often spherical). Other shapes are not too convenient for mixing food and cannot be made by the potter's wheel.

Squared miskas are used for salads and for baking. I think that they did not exist in the past.

Interestingly the Panslavic noun misa came from Latin mensa. I thought it was from the verb měsiti (to mix, miscere, mischen).


----------



## vianie

An useful suggestion - please never confuse yourself *miska* with misska, the later one being heard quite frequently these times.


----------



## monalisa!

morior_invictus said:


> The same applies for a bowl, monalisa, so....... Who told you that?
> .


I hope you are not pulling my leg, , morior, the caption says that that  is a* square *bowl, an a square bowl it's sure igoing to be *square,
*anyway, let's forget about the qualifiers, does it sound OK:bowl = [poľogulatá]* miska *na mlieko, kávu, čaj, cukor, šalát, polievku, kvety, vahy,? 
na  víno, probably* čaša* is more modern? and
na bowling, it  must be* guľa,* of course.

*@* bibax, thanks for the etymology, it explains the strange paradox that a misa_ (tanier)_ is smaller than a small misa _(miska).
"mensa" _was a flat round piece of stale bread that was used by the Romans to hold their food (=>Spanish_ mesa_).
@vianie, are you able to distinguish the two words in speech?

P.S. bytheway, is there any difference between_ misa na polievku_ a _polievkova misa_?, as in the google search _misa na polievku_ was a tureen
whilst KSSJ says that* polievkova misa *is a* plytšia *nadoba: http://slovniky.korpus.sk/?w=miska&...n&d=locutio&d=pskcs&d=psken&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## morior_invictus

bibax said:


> A bowl is a *round* hollow vessel used for holding and mixing liquids and food.


I beg to differ with bibax on one thing: _bowl_ is a *concave* usually nearly hemispherical (not spherical) vessel.


monalisa! said:


> I hope you are not pulling my leg, , morior, the caption says that that  is a* square *bowl, an a square bowl it's sure igoing to be *square,
> *No, I was just pointing out, that there are also square bowls, not just hemispherical (poľoguľaté). If you type just a bowl in the Google search box, it will give you also the results that are of the square (or other) shape, i.e. that the bowl concave doesn`t necessary have to be hemispherical. This is what I`m trying to explain you but you still don`t want to accept it.
> anyway, let's forget about the qualifiers, does it sound OK:bowl = [poľogulatá]* miska *na mlieko, kávu, čaj, cukor, šalát, polievku, kvety, vahy,? miska na mlieko , miska na kávu  (we drink coffee from šálka), miska na čaj  (we drink tea from šálka), miska na cukor is called cukornička, *miska* na šalát (for eating) / *misa* na šalát (for preparing), miska na polievku (for eating) / misa na polievku (for serving), miska na kvety  (váza na kvety), 1 miska váhy / 2 misky váhy / 1 miska váh (viacerých).
> na  víno, probably* čaša* is more modern? *čaša* (goblet) as a vessel for holding the wine is used only in the church during the rites; we drink "víno" from "*pohár* na víno" (in general, for white / red / rosé)
> na bowling, it  must be* guľa,* of course.
> 
> P.S. bytheway, is there any difference between_ misa na polievku_ a _polievkova misa_?, No. It`s the same thing typed differently.


----------



## vianie

monalisa! said:


> @vianie, are you able to distinguish the two words in speech?



  No, they are not discernible without the context. In the case when somebody (me?) would like to counterpoint the quantity difference of *s* in the word *misska*, the one would say ~ *missʔka*. We might find a lot of these glottal half-stops in colloquial Slovak and in words like mäkký [meʔkí] or ranný [ranʔní]. I call them half-stops because there is more important to respect the steady balance of the particular syllables in Slovak, similarly like in Spanish and unlike in Italian. So thatway somehow.


----------



## monalisa!

I do not think it's a glottal stop, vianie, I never heard it so I can not be sure, but I think you don't distinguish between double consonants, and therefore do not recognise them. 
When I was in Slovakia, I noticed that people say o*ss*em and do *not* realize that, but to me* osem* and *ossem* are two separate phonemes.


----------



## vianie

It is not a real glottal stop. I used the word as a crutch because I think it is not that far from it. I perceive the sound of double consonants like a fusion of the glottal stop and the double consonants as themselves. You are right that we do not have double consonants, so we can afford to pronounce single consonants like we just want to. Due to their number, consonants play high importance in every Slavic language and thus are the means of expression.


----------



## sesperxes

Beware of dictionaries and translations on-line: in Spain both "tazón"  and "cuenco" are bowl (without handle), the only difference is that in shops and houses you have "tazones" (pl. of tazón) (for soup, milk, hot chocolate, typical "un tazón de leche caliente" - a bowl of warm milk) and in museums and gift-shops you have "cuencos" (Tibetan, Roman, Greek bowls...).

Our friends of Ikea (besides feeding us with horse and reindeer meat instead of veal), make their trasnlations with political refugees who live in Sweden, mainly from Chile and Central America, and the translations into Spanish that they use here in Spain are a bit...strange.


----------



## bibax

> I beg to differ with bibax on one thing: bowl is a concave usually nearly hemispherical (not spherical) vessel.


Your definition is from the Merriam-Webster.com, another definition (from a printed Longman-Merriam-Webster):

bowl = 1 any of various round hollow vessels used for holding and mixing ...
hollow = .... 1b curved inward, concave, 2 ...
spherical = 1 having the form of (a segment of) a sphere, 2 ...

So the common bowls are round, the adjective hollow also means concave (dutý/konkávny), and the spherical lenses (used in the dioptric glasses) are not necessarily entire glass spheres.

In Czech and Slovak _miska_ can be also cylindrical. A prominent example: Petriho miska (Petri dish/plate). Other Slavic languages do not use the noun miska in this case (чашка Петри, szalka Petriego, ...).


----------



## morior_invictus

bibax said:


> A bowl is a *round* hollow vessel...





bibax said:


> So the *common* bowls are round,...


Do you see the difference between your posts? I opposed you only because of the fact that in your first post, you eliminated the possibility that a bowl could also be of a shape that is not round. And this is what I was trying to explain to monalisa in my X posts.


----------



## monalisa!

Hi morior, I understand where you went wrong: if you google* bowl *of course you get also square bowl.

A bow  lhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowl  is a *round* vessel, but if you like you may produce a squareor a cylindrical bowl bowl and you* must qualify* it by square it will cease to be a usual, common bowl, as any dictionary will confirm
The Spanish link will give you _cuenco_, and probably you went wrong there, but gives you the correct Italian : *ciotola,*_ scodella_ is an old-fashioned word.
A sugar bowl  https://www.wolfandbadger.com/willow-sugar-bowl/ is different from a cukornicka http://www.tescoma.sk/katalog/stolo...nie/classic/654042-cukornicka-250-ml-classic/
but also this is probably a hyperonym


----------



## bibax

There is a similar situation with the dinner plates. When I was a little child I learned that the plates were round as all plates without any exception were round in those times. A square dinner plate was simply a nonsense. Now mad designers design plates of all shapes. Certainly we'll see even square beer mugs in the future.


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> Hi morior, I understand where you went wrong: if you google* bowl *of course you get also square bowl.
> A bowl is a *round* vessel, but if you like you may produce a square or a cylindrical bowl bowl and you* must qualify* it by square it will cease to be a usual, common bowl, as any dictionary will confirm


The same applies to "miska", monalisa. Normally, it`s "round" but as bibax mentioned above, sometimes crazy designers forget to take their meds and design awful preternatural things which they sell to the retailers and since the retailers can`t find an appropriate word for it, they name it *miska, váza, auto etc.*. Do you realize that "¿estamos caminando en círculos?"


monalisa! said:


> A sugar bowl  https://www.wolfandbadger.com/willow-sugar-bowl/ is different from a cukorni*č*ka http://www.tescoma.sk/katalog/stolov...50-ml-classic/
> but also this is probably a hyperonym


This is the same thing as with miska. You picked the picture that suited you best and now you`re testing the validity of my proposition. 
So I`ve found, for instance, this picture for a sugar bowl and this picture for "cukornička". Incidentally, the picture of "cukornička" you found is not commonly used as far as I know (maybe in some restaurants if you want to save space on the table). That shape is used mainly as to "soľnička" and "korenička". So here are the Google results for "sugar bowl" and "cukornička" with no filtering. I think your second occupation is advocatus diaboli.  Two paychecks at once? That`s not bad.


----------



## monalisa!

morior_invictus said:


> So here are the Google results for "sugar bowl" and "cukornička" with no filtering. I think your *second occupation *is advocatus diaboli.  Two paychecks at once? That`s not bad.



All right morior, my second occupation is a degree in Linguistics and a professional translator._ I do not want to reciprocate on that._ : You seem to reject the basic idea of *hyperonym*: click the two links you offered, in the first page of_ cukorni_č_ka_ you may easily count some* 60 instances* of vessels that are cylinders with_ holes or something;_ in the first page of_ sugar bowl _I couldn't find a* single *one_ like that_. The simple conclusion is that if I use the Slovak term you will never be sure what I really mean. That is a small but, linguistically, immense difference.
your link sugar bowl  doesn' say it's a" sugar bowl" but
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_283/1214498251UK9Hxm.jpg., so I missed your point:
if I say_ sugar bowl _to an Englishman he will be 100% sure what I am talking about. That is the difference.
I suppose this settles the dispute  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2613919
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2613903
https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&...cp.r_qf.&fp=3cc58ac0390a9d6d&biw=1241&bih=593
if you do not see or  accept that, after 30 posts, well, I can't help it.

P.S wine bowl is chladiaca nádoba/ or a bowl-ish glass, btw a google search for čaša gives also regular wine *glasses*


----------



## monalisa!

sesperxes said:


> Beware of dictionaries and translations on-line: in Spain both "tazón"  and "cuenco" are bowl (without handle), the only difference is that in shops and houses you have "tazones" (pl. of* tazón*) (for soup, *milk*, hot chocolate, typical "un* tazón de leche caliente*" - a bowl of warm milk) and in museums and gift-shops you have "cuencos" (Tibetan, Roman, Greek bowls...).
> .


The same in Italian,* tazzone* is a milk_ bowl _, but in Italian it is a hyperonym as it can be also abig_tazza,_ with an_ ucho,_ so you must add the qualifier_
tazzone* per latte/cappuccino*.

BTW , I tried to fix the cuenco link in wiki and substitute it with tazón, and link it to tazzone, but couldn't. Are you able to do it?_


----------



## francisgranada

monalisa! said:


> ... The simple conclusion is that if I use the Slovak term you will never be sure what I really mean ...


Not exactly. When I say _cukornička,_ everybody will know that I mean a relatively small "vessel" used to hold the sugar, be it of whatever form. When I say sugar bowl in English, I mean a subset both of bowls and of cukornička's, i.e. not a particular one, but excluding all the "non-bowlish" cukornička's. Here we have simply two different approaches, so a 100% equivalence is not possible without some explanation. But strictly speaking, this is true for almost all the words (even such a "simple" word like _house_ does not exactly or in all contexts correspond to _dom_ and vice versa …)

sugar bowl - cukornička guľatého tvaru
cukornička - sugar bowl or sugar box or sugar basin or sugar I-don't-know-what ....


----------



## monalisa!

francisgranada said:


> a relatively small "vessel" used to hold the sugar,* be it of whatever form.*
> *cukornička* - sugar bowl or sugar box or sugar basin or sugar I-don't-know-what ....


That is exactly what I said it is a set *(hyperonym)* including* 2 subsets:* sugar bowl   and sugar dispenser
if you use the English term you have a 100% certainty, if you use the Slovak 50%, but_ I suspect _that *more* than 50% of Slovaks will think of a dispenser


----------



## morior_invictus

monalisa! said:


> if I say_ sugar bowl _to an Englishman he will be 100% sure what I am talking about. That is the difference.


As a linguist you should know that languages differ from each other in vocabulary, grammar, sound etc. Vocabulary of English language contains more than 1 *million* words (including dialectal, archaic words, neologisms etc.) and that of Slovak only more than 100 *thousand* words (including regional, archaic words, neologisms etc.). What does this mean? It means that one word in Slovak should cover the meanings of 10 English words. *This is just for illustration*! It`s quite exaggerated. So don`t be surprised if I translate "sugar bowl" and "sugar dispenser" to "cukornička". You should bear this in mind in your future posts. 


monalisa! said:


> The simple conclusion is that if I use the Slovak term you will never be sure what I really mean.


Well, I will.  You wouldn`t ask me for a sugar bowl in Slovak restaurant and in most cases for a sugar dispenser at one`s home. If so, then no one would care whether the sugar is in a dispenser, bowl, plate etc. since you want the sugar and not the vessel that holds it.  If someone told me that they bought a "cukornička" I would assume that they bought a sugar bowl as I wouldn`t see the reason why they would buy a sugar dispenser. If so, they would surely specify it that it`s not a classic "domáca cukornička". Cultural differences are another thing you should bear in mind in your future posts. What appears strange to you may appear quite normal to me and vice versa.


monalisa! said:


> your link sugar bowl  doesn' say it's a" sugar bowl" but
> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumbla...8251UK9Hxm.jpg., so I missed your point:


sugar bowl (normally, sugar dispenser)


monalisa! said:


> I suppose this settles the dispute http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2613903


So do I. There are a lot of things that should help you understand some things. There is nothing surprising for me (except Copyright`s flower bowl ). Please also remember that I`m more familiar with American English so your "washing-up bowl" is for me a "basin" and if I didn`t see that Google image I wouldn`t know what you were talking about. In Slovak, it is called "lavór".


monalisa! said:


> P.S wine bowl is chladiaca nádoba/ or a bowl-ish glass, btw a google search for čaša gives also regular wine *glasses*


As far as I know, wine bowl was used for mixing water and wine together in ancient times and for *drinking* this mixture (ergo I typed you the names of vessels used for drinking wine in Slovakia. I don`t know how I would call that ancient wine bowl - probably a "misa na víno"). "Chladič vína" is called "wine bucket" in English. And "čaša" / "kalich" is a goblet in Slovak and "pohár" is a glass in Slovak.


monalisa! said:


> You seem to reject the basic idea of *hyperonym*:


You surely know what *hyperonym* is (a semantic relationship between a *general* and a *more specific* term), so "nádoba" is a general lexeme (hyperonym) and "miska", "misa", "kôš" etc. are more specific lexemes (hyponyms) or "nádoba na pitie" is a hyperonym and pohár, čaša, kalich, džbán etc. are hyponyms.


----------



## monalisa!

francisgranada said:


> sugar bowl -_ cukornička guľatého tvaru_ ..


would just : _miska na cukor _be adequate?
and if you just  heard/ read: _žena kúpila cukorničku,_ what would you think ?


----------



## francisgranada

monalisa! said:


> would just : _miska na cukor _be adequate?


Maybe yes, perhaps when it is not covered. But it's a bit unusual to me.  



> ...and if you just  heard/ read: _žena kúpila cukorničku,_ what would you think ?


Whichever, not automatically _spargizucchero._


----------



## monalisa!

francisgranada said:


> Maybe yes, perhaps when it is not covered. But it's a bit unusual to me.
> _._


 google search gives all sorts !
And what do you understand by miska na polievku, polievkova miska
a vessel for one or a serving vessel?


----------



## francisgranada

For me miska is for one and misa is a serving vessel.
(misa can be coverd or not, with or without handle, while miska is typically not covered and has no handle)


----------



## monalisa!

That's what I thought, but for "miska na polievku" you get all sort of things
miska without, with one with two handles, un/covered for one or for serving, is it wrong?
https://www.google.it/search?q=%22miska+na+cukor%22&hl=it&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=zxFkUY_-A9H3sgax0YGIDw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1241&bih=593#hl=it&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=%22miska+na+polievku%22&oq=%22miska+na+polievku%22&gs_l=img.12...635629.643202.6.645508.26.26.0.0.0.0.167.2839.10j16.26.0...0.0...1c.1.8.img.yy05AI9i6WQ&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=3cc58ac0390a9d6d&biw=1241&bih=593&imgrc=sb9R7I04WOI0iM%3A%3BaHNPbG6PwNmISM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.e-shop.sk%252F1043922510-1828-large%252Fgray-pearl-polievkova-miska.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.e-shop.sk%252Fsk%252Fmisy%252F1043922510-gray-pearl-polievkova-miska.html%3B301%3B301


----------



## bibax

morior_invictus said:


> I don't know how I would call that ancient wine bowl - probably a "misa na víno".


I should say "kratér (na víno)".


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> And what do you understand by miska na polievku, polievkov*á* miska
> a vessel for one or a serving vessel?


Both.

miska na polievku - both (for one / for serving)
misa na polievku - (mostly) for serving
polievková miska - (mostly) for serving
polievková misa - (mostly) for serving

misa na servírovanie polievky - a bowl for serving soup - terina


----------



## monalisa!

bibax said:


> I should say "kratér (na víno)".


Thanks, bibax, that's it!
http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/highlights/highlight_objects/gr/r/wine_bowl,_lucania.aspx


----------



## monalisa!

Azori said:


> misa na servírovanie polievky - a bowl for* serving soup - terina*


Hi Azori,  , we missed you,

the situation is really complicated, according to google,(low price suggests : misa for one) http://www.gastrozone.sk/polievkova...ml?PHPSESSID=0c1b1bfaceceed5191bb2f0bbe4e81c3
 that's why your opinion is important
just to recap:

soup bowl => okrúhla/ poľoguatá polievková miska
serving bowl => polievková misa, terina
sugar bowl => miska na cukor, ohrúhla cukornička
wine bowl => kratér (hist.); chladič na víno,
champagne/ wine bowl => ballon pohár (correct? https://www.google.it/search?q="mis...ar-illemtan-avagy-mibol-mit-igyunk%2F;210;150 wine bowl http://atozpartyrentals.biz/rentals/glassware-rentals/)
flower bowl => okrúhla miska na kvety ( it seems that_ kvetinová miska_ and_ miska na kvety_ are different, right?)

Thanks


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> the situation is really complicated, according to google,(low price suggests : misa for one) http://www.gastrozone.sk/polievkova...ml?PHPSESSID=0c1b1bfaceceed5191bb2f0bbe4e81c3


It looks more like something one would use for serving, imo.





> soup bowl => okrúhla/ po*l*ogu*ľ*atá polievková miska
> serving bowl => polievková misa, terina
> sugar bowl => miska na cukor, o*k*rúhla cukornička
> wine bowl => kratér (hist.); chladič na víno,
> champagne/ wine bowl => ballon pohár (correct? https://www.google.it/search?q="mis...ar-illemtan-avagy-mibol-mit-igyunk%2F;210;150 wine bowl http://atozpartyrentals.biz/rentals/glassware-rentals/)
> flower bowl => okrúhla miska na kvety ( it seems that_ kvetinová miska_ and_ miska na kvety_ are different, right?)


Frankly, I don't quite get why you want to use the words "okrúhla" and "pologuľatá" here.

?

We normally don't say things like that.


----------



## monalisa!

Azori said:


> It looks more like something one would use for serving, imo.
> I don't quite get why you want to use words  here.
> .


As I said, 1,39 euro seem too little for a _serving bowl,_ and moreover, terina has , usually, a lid

in order to be precise one needs a qualifier, http://www.gastrozone.sk/miska-guat...ml?PHPSESSID=0c1b1bfaceceed5191bb2f0bbe4e81c3
which do you recommend:
"okrúhla"  "pologuľatá or guľatá"?
Thanks a lot, Azori


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> which do you recommend:
> "okrúhla"  "pologuľatá or guľatá"?


None of these.


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks Azori, thanks everybody!


----------

